# Ekaterina Rubleva | NipSlip @ Eistanz-Europameisterschaft | 1 Video



## Japsenringo (23 Jan. 2009)

*Ekaterina Rubleva - NipSlip @ Eistanz-Europameisterschaft*






http://rapidshare.com/files/187787201/00298_JP_Ekaterina_Rubleva_NipSlip.avi


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

Da macht Eislauf wieder Spaß.

Dankeschön fürs Video.


----------



## General (24 Jan. 2009)

so etwas sieht man immer gern


----------



## yexider (2 Jan. 2011)

Danke!


----------

